# Serbian/Croatian: I onda je on prazan i on će da bude u nedogled ono što si ga ti napravio.



## onitamo

It is about an atom..
.."I onda je on prazan i on će da bude u nedogled ono što si ga ti napravio.

and it is empty and it will be endlessly *this* what you made of it.
or
and it is empty and it will be endlessly *that* what you made of it.


----------



## The Mountain Wreath

The sentence itself is badly formulated in Serbian. Can you clarify or provide some more context?


----------



## onitamo

The Mountain Wreath said:


> The sentence itself is badly formulated in Serbian. Can you clarify or provide some more context?


Ah what can I do, it is difficult to express it better but I take a freedom to do it in English only, if I could.
It is story and description of person who entered into an atom. I am writing subtitles for video.
here is part of it. She is explaining that it is possible modification on the level of atom..

00:03:29,420 --> 00:03:33,020
a drugo , atom nema gravitaciju

59
00:03:34,400 --> 00:03:39,420
razumete na tom nivou,
atom nema, on je prazan.

60
00:03:39,420 --> 00:03:44,570
ali kako da kažem prazan
zato što je iz materije nastao,

61
00:03:45,420 --> 00:03:46,570
ne iz jezgre,

62
00:03:47,080 --> 00:03:50,970
nego što ga je svest odvojila,
kako da kažem, od materije.

63
00:03:50,970 --> 00:03:52,680
I onda je on prazan

64
00:03:52,680 --> 00:03:56,740
*i on će u nedogled da bude
ono što si ga ti napravio,*

65
00:03:58,000 --> 00:04:00,000
jer nema gravitacije da ga..

66
00:04:00,220 --> 00:04:02,850
ali ima gravitacije
na nivou celog bića.

.."


----------



## The Mountain Wreath

onitamo said:


> It is story and description of person who entered into an atom



What is the original language of the story?


----------



## The Mountain Wreath

As for the part you provided, I took the liberty to arrange it a bit...

A osim toga, u atomu nema gravitacije. Da li me razumete? Na tom nivou, on je prazan. Ali nije potpuno prazan jer je nastao iz materije, ne iz jezgra, već ga je svest odvojila, da tako kažemo, iz materije. U tom smislu, on je prazan - i biće prazan u beskonačnosti (ili: biće beskonačno prazan) jer....


----------



## onitamo

The Mountain Wreath said:


> What is the original language of the story?


Original language of the story is Serbian .. on this link Promocija knjige VID - Vera Bojičić 
 from 1:28:33


----------



## onitamo

The Mountain Wreath said:


> As for the part you provided, I took the liberty to arrange it a bit...
> 
> A osim toga, u atomu nema gravitacije. Da li me razumete? Na tom nivou, on je prazan. Ali nije potpuno prazan jer je nastao iz materije, ne iz jezgra, već ga je svest odvojila, da tako kažemo, iz materije. U tom smislu, on je prazan - i biće prazan u beskonačnosti (ili: biće beskonačno prazan) jer....


Thank you for arrangement of the text.


----------



## The Mountain Wreath

you are welcome, your transcript is correct. Just change *jezgre *into *jezgra. *I thought it was an extract from a book or a magazine. There was no need for the arrangement.

This lady constantly loses focus and never seems to complete her sentence(s). I must say, being a native speaker of Serbian, I feel uncomfortable while listening to her.


----------



## onitamo

The Mountain Wreath said:


> you are welcome, your transcript is correct. Just change *jezgre *into *jezgra. *I thought it was an extract from a book or a magazine. There was no need for the arrangement.
> 
> This lady constantly loses focus and never seems to complete her sentence(s). I must say, being a native speaker of Serbian, I feel uncomfortable while listening to her.


Thank you,
I know, and it is very difficult to follow the speech of a person who has developed more the sense of intuition, (it was explained once to me). They often don't finish sentence(s) speaking it out, because they see complete meaning instantly in their mind and think that other person do the same..


----------



## onitamo

onitamo said:


> It is about an atom..
> .."I onda je on prazan i on će da bude u nedogled ono što si ga ti napravio.
> 
> and it is empty and it will be endlessly *this* what you made of it.
> or
> and it is empty and it will be endlessly *that* what you made of it.


now I hope you can help me in my dilemma which version of my translation of above sentence is correct? Using "this" or "that"?


----------



## The Mountain Wreath

I would say "it will endlessly be what you made of it" but if you insist on using a demonstrative pronoun then use "that"


----------



## onitamo

Hvala, naravno ovo zvuči vrlo jednostavno i elegantno.  
I don't insist on using a demonstrative pronoun, but thank you, now I learned also that.


----------

